# movistar contract in Argentina



## Expat challenges

Hi,
I have encountered problems with cancelling my movistar contract which gave me 2 free numbers along with my monthly allowance of 80 minutes. I had to pay for the new mobile "up front". I received only a receipt for the phone with the new phone number. No contract. I signed one, but the woman told me that was only for their records.

After a few months, my credit balance was disappearing, even though I had not used my credit. My phone told me i had credit, but I could make no calls or send no texts! Three times, I topped up my balance (paid 300 for triple credit - 900 pesos) because i needed to make lengthy international calls. I did not use the credit, because the persons phoned me. My phone told me it had the credit, but again these times was refused access to my phone line!

I went in January 2012 to complain and cancel this contract. The woman told me that I could not cancel my contract because it was related to my phone purchase. She said, don´t worry, your contract will finish in April 2012. You do not need to do anything because it is only for 1 year.

In April, I received an invoice for May 2012. I phoned and complained. The person on the phone said I just needed to make a reclamo because they sent it in error.

I still had phone service in May, and thought it was because of the large balance I had in my account. Movistar began phoning me and texting me with threats to cut off my line (chance would be a fine thing... ). I went into their office this past week. The woman told me that I did not cancel my contract and needed to pay for 3 months because they have a 2 month notice. This is not what the first woman told me in January. This person also told me that Movistar can "clear out your credit balance" for any monies not used within 30 days, without notifying you!

I have been on line, and indeed, in July 2011, Movistar changed their contract and added that item to the new contract! This was not included in the "on-line contract" that was in effect when I got my contract.

BE CAREFUL WITH MOVISTAR! THEY ARE THIEVES!


----------



## aanas

Good post.


----------

